# My body kit is on! (pictures)



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

I just had my car picked up today from the shop. It looks better than I though it would!





































I will have to look into the little gap right there... Thats the only complaint I have.









The guy did an amazing job and i am really happy with how this came out. What does everyone think?


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

since no1 has said anything yet. not my cup of tea but it's different. and if you like who cares what everyone else thinks. but you do need wheels and lower plz


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

terrible


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

as long as you like it that's what's important. Not a fan at all though.


----------



## ManualOrNothing101 (Mar 2, 2009)

It would have probably looked better with different grills. The mesh ain't doin it for that bumper.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

ummmm :facepalm:
as long as your happy thats what counts


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

i gonna get wheels and coilovers next. I just have wait till i get back from japan. so sorry everyone. I dont like to have the same look as everyone else. i like to be different and for geico paying for it im happy.


----------



## H3NTA1 (Nov 25, 2010)

Is that the 'Type A' kit? my car is silver too. now I know...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Congrats on getting the car back.:thumbup:


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

The body kit is by VIS. Here is the company I got it from. There aren't to many pictures for it on a car so i am glad it looks good. The lights are by spyder. I also have the spider tail lights coming in.

http://www.andysautosport.com/audi/1999_2006_tt/exterior/body_kits/vis racing/visr00236466.html











And thank you! Im glad if finally got done!


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

Here are some night shots!


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

i think it would look better if powder coated or POR15'd the mesh *BLACK*, silver makes it look like it was bought at homedepot and cut to fit, im sure once you get coilovers and wheels, it will change many minds, look like a good start wheels are the biggest change in look for all cars, and ALL cars look funky wehrn you change body and stock wheels are still on, any mods under the hood yet?

PS. it will look a lot better if you fill up the center piece with a EURO plate, look kinda empty that will fill whats missing there


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

and thanks i want to powder coat the mesh black too lol but the guy doing it couldn't and i have to find someone else near by to do it. I also want to get my intake powder coated until I buy a new one down the road so it will all be in one shot. Thanks for the comment... its nice to hear someone on here kinda likes it.  I was also considering the euro plate in the front too but i never be a big fan of it. I look into it when i get back state side.


----------



## Darkside GTi (Mar 13, 2011)

get the grills done black and it will look a lot better. what tail lights did you get?


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

IMO It's gonna take a whole lot more than some paint on the the grills to get things right. Preparation is the the key to get these kits to fit right. It looks as if the side skirts are the only peices that actually fit. Usually it takes an X amount of hours in labor masaging these kits to match up to the body lines. Don't get me wrong I'm not knocking you for chosing a different body kit if thats what floats your boat, more power to you. What Im saying is atleast get it to fit right.
opcorn:


----------



## Shawninho (Nov 16, 2011)

Yikes. Start by fixing those gaps on the rear. I went into my body shop to help fit the pieces of the kit before they even started painting. We ran into a similar problem with the back (Votex) where if we made the valance sit right under the horizontal line of the bumper, we had those same gaps. Ended up slightly moving the valance up and over the bumper line which let the valance fit more snug. 

Your kit certainly isn't my cup of TT but I'm interested to see how this turns out.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

I like how there are LED lights in the headlights. I've been looking for a good pair that look kinda stock still, but I havent found any


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

As long as you like it thats what matters, but personally I don't like it


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

gulp...and walks away


----------



## Waxfondler (Nov 10, 2011)

hmmmmm... well, congrats on getting the car. as you can see, its a tough crowd in here. alot of purists and minimalists. so you prob wont get much love.

personally, i think the front bumper is a bit busy/aggressive compared to the lines of the car.

like most have said, as long as you are happy.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Also not my cup of tea, but Ive seen much worse. IMO I agree painting the grill, getting the bumpers lined up a bit better and wheels/stance would help a bunch. Also I think it might look nice if the upper/lower grills in the very front of the bumper were sitting flush with the edge of the bumper and not recessed back into it. More like the factory grill.

But to each his own man. We have ppl with crazy stretch, flourescent painted wheels, ect...
Everyone has a different style. :thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Cablekid can come back and you guys can be pals!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> Cablekid can come back and you guys can be pals!


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> Cablekid can come back and you guys can be pals!


:laugh:



PLAYED TT said:


> :laugh::laugh:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


The body kit banghead! But im not a fan of "body kit's just makes cars look silly and do nothen. Now if it was ment for racing and served as usefull down force and worked well then this would be a :thumbup: but its your car and it should not matter what me or other's think about what your dream is when it come's to YOUR car so on a side note best of luck, and I can say when it is lowered I might have a change of heart but you really need a new set of kick's!


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I just got the tips extended today and the whole back end came loose and now there is a gap all the way around. Its going back tomorrow to get it taken care of. My tail lights came in today also and i cant wait to get those put in. I cant wait to get this thing lower now lol.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

michealtheworm said:


> Thanks everyone. I just got the tips extended today and the whole back end came loose and now there is a gap all the way around. Its going back tomorrow to get it taken care of. My tail lights came in today also and i cant wait to get those put in. I cant wait to get this thing lower now lol.


LOL what kind of glue did they use? play doh?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> LOL what kind of glue did they use? play doh?


You're assuming they used anything at all?


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

michealtheworm said:


> I cant wait to get this thing lower now lol.


Heres some motivation. :thumbup:




















I think Im getting pretty good at this :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> Cablekid can come back and you guys can be pals!





PLAYED TT said:


> :laugh::laugh:





20psi now said:


> :laugh:
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:



:facepalm::laugh::laugh::laugh:

IIRC this body kit was a show winner last year. The black one.. , should be pics in the gallery.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah it did....well not sure if it was the same one but one like it did


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

wow that is motivation! you did a good job and i think it is going to look so much better
:beer:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> :facepalm::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> IIRC this body kit was a show winner last year. The black one.. , should be pics in the gallery.


What show was that?

I'd pick a completely stock TT with dents and cracked bumpers over this.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Vag Fair. I came in second to it...


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

TempesTT, you're pretty good at photoshop. I'm starting to wonder if you even OWN a TT now...:sly:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

BANZI!


----------



## GoKart3 (Jun 13, 2002)

speed51133! said:


> BANZI!



I was gonna say BUKKAKE... but BANZI will work. :laugh:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> TempesTT, you're pretty good at photoshop. I'm starting to wonder if you even OWN a TT now...:sly:


:laugh:


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

no comment. Actually I will say. Can you photoshop different bumpers on it? But I mean if you can live with it than keep it. and get these grilles. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNIVERSAL-H...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item4cfc414bfe


Please get these grilles.

And also I just a suggestion from my opinion. cut the insides of the front bumper to get rid of the center deck. this will bring the mesh out more. I think it will make all things well.


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

Tempes_TT said:


> Heres some motivation. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some one should photoshop a set of wheels on here, 18's atleast to go with the kit, might give it different look to it
like these right here:

http://www.idownshift.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/P1.jpg


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

yeah just needs a little bit more lovin' a bit more work.

and the rear kit piece is on crooked. lower the back end of the lip where the exhaust openings are. if its touching the exhaust tips its easy to lower the exhaust on these. put some spacers on the hinges. 

and I would paint the diffuser flat black and the front center piece regular black. no flakes, just plain black paint.


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

and yes, too much tire on those rims (your not going offroading) . car sits too high. do 18ns and low profile tires. I would sell you my ALMS 18 wheels off my TT with 1 inch spacers in the back and 1/2 in the front


----------

